# Tint



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

*I need some advice i had my windows tinted about 3 weeks ago and they look to dark to me , a couple of my buddies(they're pretty dark) commented on it so i wanted to bring it here in hopes i can resolve ( if possible) it with the shop.

Thank you 
Coop*


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The max is 35% all around, you can get a medical exemptions.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

nimitzclass said:


> *I need some advice i had my windows tinted about 3 weeks ago and they look to dark to me , a couple of my buddies(they're pretty dark) commented on it so i wanted to bring it here in hopes i can resolve ( if possible) it with the shop.
> 
> Thank you
> Coop*


Most shops won't do darker than 35% unless you specifically request it (and pay cash). Didn't they tell you transparency % they used?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The other thing you have to watch out for is factory windows are often very slightly tinted (around 91%) as well...so if a 35% film is put on you may end up somewhere around 26% VLT.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I pulled over this 21 year old kid from Lawrence and he had a letter from his doctor and exemption RMV for his 10 percent tint. Seemed like BS but all paperwork was legit. I don’t think it’s that hard to get a letter from your doctor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

j809 said:


> I pulled over this 21 year old kid from Lawrence and he had a letter from his doctor and exemption RMV for his 10 percent tint. Seemed like BS but all paperwork was legit. I don't think it's that hard to get a letter from your doctor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was he a vampire?


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

*Thanks guys i appreciate it , by the way i never asked the shop to go any darker then what is allowed by law is there any way i can find out if in fact its darker then whats allowed by law !

Coop*


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

RodneyFarva said:


> The max is 35% all around, you can get a medical exemptions.
> View attachment 10283
> View attachment 10285


Thanks Rodneyfarva ,very helpful.

Coop


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

nimitzclass said:


> *Thanks guys i appreciate it , by the way i never asked the shop to go any darker then what is allowed by law is there any way i can find out if in fact its darker then whats allowed by law !
> 
> Coop*


I'd swing back over when they are open and ask if they can double check your windows for you with a tint meter so you don't run into problems.

If you call first it allows them to question why.


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

Goose said:


> I'd swing back over when they are open and ask if they can double check your windows for you with a tint meter so you don't run into problems.
> 
> If you call first it allows them to question why.


I like the call before so they have yo ask why , great point Goose LOL


----------

